# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Ủng hộ cả hai

## conmeonhieuchuyen

Trên khán đài, một cổ động viên gào to: "Đánh gãy hết răng bọn nó đi!"

Người ngồi kế bên hỏi:

- Anh nói bên nào thế?

- Bên nào cũng được. Tôi là nha sĩ mà!

- !!!!!

----------

